
Bio Piracy - fractalb
https://vimeo.com/116223299
======
fractalb
What I couldn't believe was there was a patent filed related to the use of
turmeric! Don't you know how widely it's used? Here are a few points how we
use it daily:

 _Also all curries get a pinch of turmeric_ Used as a cosmetic by all women
*All entrance doors(precisely it's called GADAPA in Telugu. Google link:
[https://www.google.co.in/search?q=gadapa](https://www.google.co.in/search?q=gadapa))
are applied a paste of turmeric

